# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art >  My random drawing of Sean

## Cherryz

ta da - 5 minute preliminary sketch, before i do ze proper work so its not fabulous or anything, but i thought u might like to see.

----------


## Meh

Moving to banners and fan art ....

----------


## Kim

Blimey, I could sit there all week and still not have anything as near as good as that.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Blimey, I could sit there all week and still not have anything as near as good as that.


I know exactly what you mean!!  :Rotfl:  A very well done Cherryz!!

----------


## samantha nixon

> Originally Posted by Kim
> 
> 
> Blimey, I could sit there all week and still not have anything as near as good as that.
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean!!  A very well done Cherryz!!


same here i cant draw to save my life
and that is really good Cherryz i think it looks well like him, i think its the eyes

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well done Cherryz, you've drawn Sean really well there!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

wow thats really good, and 5 mins!!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by .:SpIcYsPy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kim
> ...


wow thats really good, it looks well like him! id never be able to draw anything anywhere near as good as that

----------

